# Pruning Sealant or no



## Jace (Mar 26, 2010)

Gotta question on an old catalpa Tree that is probably about 80+ yr.'s old and already outlived its expectancy: It is an important tree, it has had probably 7-10% dead in, that was removed last year(not trimmed previously for MANY years). 

Heres the deal, it has some broken off "stobs" from stormdamage(some decent sized), that need to be clean-cut. I usually never use pruning sealant, but in the case of this outlived tree, would it be better to use sealant, as it might be real slow about compartmentilization due to its age? 
Opinions?


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 26, 2010)

If clean cuts can be made I would let ANY tree compartmentalize itself. Pruning sealant deprives oxygen to the branch collar which is key in the "healing" process. The only exception would be an Oak pruned during the growing season (a bad thing) in an area known for the presence of picnic beetle/Oak Wilt, then I would cover any fresh cuts.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 28, 2010)

catalpa is very decay-resistant so i would let it be.


----------

